# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Pjeset kryesore te kompjuterit.

## REJDI

Kompjuteri eshte nje pajisje elektronike , e afte te perserite ne menyre automatike vargje teper te gjata veprimesh (nga me te nderlikuarat) per informacione nga me te shumellojshmet , sipas planifikimit (programimit) qe i eshte bere paraprakisht nga njeriu.

Nese ne veshtrimin e pare kompjuteri duket si nje ``kuti mekanike``e lidhur me nje monitor dhe nje tastiere , teknikisht ai eshte i perbere nga dy pjese kryesore:

-*Sistemi elektronik*  , me te gjithe perberesit e tij fizike dhe qe ne gjuhen e perditshme emertohet harduer (hardware)

-*Programet , instruksionet dhe komandat*  , te cilat drejtojne punen e komjuterit per zgjidhjen e detyrave te ndryshme dhe qe ne gjuhen e perditeshme ermetohen softuer (software).

Por kjo makine e persosur vihet ne shfrytezimim nga njerezit te cilet formojne elementin kryesore te dipolot njeri-kompjuter.Ky element zakonisht emertohet Laifuer )liveware , life jete).
Per shfrytezimin dhe mirembajtjen e sistemeve kompjuterike , programautoret dhe operatoret duhet te jene specialiste dhe te keni kualifikim te larte , sipas detyres.Por kompjuteret personal (pc) dhe sistemet e programeve , me te cilet ata sot jane pajisur , krijojne mundesi qe edhe njerez te zakonshem te punojne me lehtesi per zgjudhjen e detyrave te thjeshta , per shfrytezimin e internetit etj.
Madje , edhe femijet kane lodrat e tyre ne kompjuter dhe kane mundesi te zgjidhin detyra sipas moshes dhe nivelit shkollor.E gjithe kjo behet e mundur saje te programeve kompleksete hartuara nga konstruktoret , qe lehtesojne komunikimin ndermjet njeriut dhe makines .

(vazhdon...)

----------


## REJDI

(vazhdimi i pjeses se I ... )

_Hardware eshte i perbere nga disa pjese kryesore_  :

1.*Njesia qendrore perpunuese*  , qe zakonisht duhet edhe procesori qendror (perpunuesi qendror) , kryen te gjitha veprimet matematike dhe logjike , sipas instruksioneve dhe komandave qe jane dhene.Ne njesine qendrore perpunuese ruhet perkohesisht edhe te dhenat e perpunuara.

_Njesia qendrore perpunuese perbehet nga_  : 

a)*Nyja aritmetiko-logjike*  , qe kryen veprimet matematike dhe logjike me te dhenat e futura ne kompjuter.
b)*Nyja komanduese*  , qe lp,amdpm ve[ro,et e te gjithave njesive te kompjuterit.
c)*Kujtesa e punes*  , ne te cilen ruhen perkohesisht te dhenat qe jane perpunuar nga njesia aritmetiko-logjike.Kjo kujtese ne gjuhen teknike emertohet Ram (Random access memory - Kujtese me hyrje te rastit)

Ram mund te krahasohet me nje dollap te ndare ne kuti te vogla , ku secila nga keto kuti permban nje shenje (karakter) qe mund te jete numer , shkronje shenje veprimeve matematike , shenje pikesime etj. Nje nga keto ``kuti`` eshte nje bajt (byte)
Te tri keto nyja komunikojne me njera-tjetren duke forumuar nje njesi te madhe te vetme , si edhe me njesita e tjera te kompjuterit.
  Keshtu ne njesine qendrore ndodhet trupi i nje kompjuteri i perbere nga nyjra artmetiko-logjike dhe nyja komanduese , i cili quhet edhe *njesi qendrore perpunuese (central procesing Unit , CPU)*.Kjo njesi lexon dhe zbaton instruksionet e programeve , kryen llogaritje matematike dhe ben veprime logjike , duke marre edhe vendimet perkatese.Ajo kontrollon edhe perfundimet e veprimeve te kryera.Kjo njesi i dergon ne kujtese informacionet e perpunuara.

Elementi kryesore i CPU-se eshte perpunuesi (procesori). Ne kompjutere personal , ky element quhet mikroprocesor.
Mikroprocesorei eshte nje qart i integruar i perbere nga transistore dhe element te tjera elektronike te mentuara sipas nje skeme te caktuar.

Ne mikroprocesoret e kompjuterave te prodhuar ne fundin e 70  ishin te muntuar 29 000 transistore kurse ne mikroprocesoret e kompjuterave te prodhuar te 95 jane montuar 5 500 000 transistore dhe gjithcka ne nje siperfaqe disa centimtrasl katrore.

Tipi i njesise qendrore perpunuese percakton kapacitetin perpunues te kompjuterit dhe shpejtesine me te cilen ai kryen veprimet.

Mikroprocesoret klasifikohen nga sasia e informacionit elementar qe perpunoi njeheresh me nje veprim te vetem si dhe nga shpejtesia me te cilen kryehen keto veprime.
Sot prodhohen mikroprocesore dhe procesore qe kryejne disa dhjetra milion instruksione ne sekonde.

Jane ndertuar mikroprocesore 8 , 16 , 32 dhe 64 byte.Mikroprocesoret 8 bite mund te beje veprime informacione , qe shprehen ne 8 byte kurse mikroprocesorei 16 byte kryen veprime me informacione qe shprehen ne 16 byte(psh numra nga 1 deri ne 65 536) . Pra mikroprocesoret 8 byte duhet te beje disa veprime per te kryer punen qe mikroprocesori 16 byte kryen me nje veprim te vetem.

Mikroprocesoret 32 dhe 64 byte jane shume e shume me te fuqishem  se microprocesoret qe permendem.
Shpejtesia me te cilin kompjuteri kryen veprimet , percaktohet nga frekuenca e impulseve elektronike , qe qarkullojne neper procesore , i cili quhet ndryshe edhe *frekuenca e punes*  dhe matet me MegaHerc (MHz)

----------


## REJDI

_Kujdes ! _  : Per kryerjen e nje veprimi ,  procesorit i duhen disa cikle impulsesh elektronike, pra frekuenca nuk eshte numri i veprimeve ne sekonde.

----------


## REJDI

(vazhdimi i pjeses se I... )

*Pajisje hyrese*  : jane elemente lidhese nermejet komljuterit dhe njeriut.Ato sherbejne per futjen ne njesine qendrore te te dhenave qe do te perpunohen , instruksioneve dhe komandave te ndryshme.

Si pajisje hyrese sherben tastiera dhe ne shumicen e rasteve edhe `miu` (mouse).Edhe disa lloje pajisjesh te tjera si psh , disketa magnetike , disku optik peroren ne futjen e informacioneve ne kupjuter.

*Tastiera* : ka pamje te ngashme me pjesen e perparme te makines se shkrimit.Duke shtypur tastet , futen ne njesine qendrore te dhenat dhe komandat , te cilat shfaqen ne ekran.Kjo krijon mundesine qe te dhenat te kontrollohen perpara se te kalohen ne kujtesen e kompjuterit.
 Ekrani sherben per per afishimin e te dhenave ose komandave si edhe te perfundimeve te perpunimit.Ne kete menyre ekrani sherben per realizimin e dialogut kompjuter-njeri.Afishimet mund te jene shifrore ose grafike/
 Pajisja e vogel , i ashtuquajturi ``miu`` , ndihmon ne lehtesimin e komunikimit ndermjet njeriut dhe makines.
  Krahas pajisjeve te mesiperme standarte , sot perdoren edhe pajisje te tjera hyrese te informacionit.
  Gjithnje e me shume po perdoret ``skaneri`` i cili kap vizatimet , fotografi e dokumente te tjera dhe i regjistron ne kompjuter per perpunim te metejshem.Ne ngjashmeri me fotokopjuesin , skaneri ne vend qe te riprodhoje dokumentin , e shnderron ne informacion ne trajte binare , e cila regjistrohet ne kompjuter.
  Ne disa lloje kompjuteresh , si psh ne kompjuteret qe perdoren ne arkat e dyqanave perdoren lexuesit optike , te cilet lexojne kodet e mallrave te shtypura etiketat.
Kompjuteri regjistron automatikisht cmimet dhe llogarit shumen qe duhet te paguhet.
Lexuesit optike perdoren edhe ne kompjuterat qe sherbejne per leximin e dokumenteve te shifruara etj.Keto pajisje punojne mbi bazen e intesitetit te drites se pasqyruar nga objekti qe lexohet , kur te bie rrezja lazer.

(vazhdon...)

----------


## REJDI

(vazhdimi i pjeses se II.. )

*Pajisjet e daljes*  :  sherbejne oer te paraqitjen e perfundimeve te perftuara si dhe per te treguar ecurine e perdorur ne perpunimin e te dhenave.
 Krahas ekranit ne pajisjet e daljes eshte edhe *makina e shtypit*  (printeri) , e cila kryen shtypjen ne leter te informacionee.

Makina e shtypit mund te jete mekanike , por edhe e modernizuar qe e hedh drejtperdrejt bojen mbi leter.Ky proces mund te behet duke e shperndare bojen me pika te vogla ose duke e shperndara me ndihmen e rrezeve lazer.(printer lazer)

  Nese para disa vitesh printeret kufizoheshin vetem ne shtypjen e shkronjave , shifrave ose vizatimeve , sot teknologjia eshte persosur ne ate shkalle qe nepermjet printereve perftohen fotografi te cilesise se larte.
 Nje lloje i vecante printeri eshte edhe ``vizatuesi`` (plotter) qe perdoret per realizimin e vizatimeve tekniko-inxhinierike me siperfaqe te medha.

Per daljen e informacioneve nga kompjuteri perdoren edhe disa lloje kujtesave te hasgtne si ; disketa magnetike , disku optik CD etj.

Por nese informacionet qe dalin nga shpypja ne printer jane te lexueshme nga neria , disketat etj perdoren per te kaluar informacionet nga nje kompjuter ne tjetrin.

(vazhdon...)

----------


## REJDI

(vazhdimi i pjeses se III...)

*Kujtesat e jashtme*  : pajisje , ne te cilat ruhen per nje kohe te gjate informacionet si edhe sistemet e programeve.

Zakonisht , kujtesat e jashtme perbehen nga disqe magnetike ose optike si dhe nga shiritat magnetike.

*Disketat* : jane diskqe plastike te perkulshme (floppy disc) , te veshura me ``boje`` magnetike (si shiritat e magnetofonit) , ku informaconet ``shkruhen ne forme rrethore (si te pllakat e magnetofonit) ne menyre magnetike ashtu si regjistrohet zeri te magnetofoni.

*Disqet* : , ndryshe nga disketat jane prodhur me material te forte te paperkulshem dhe prandaj quhen edhe ``disqe te ngurta`` (Hard Disk). Per tu mbrojtur nga pluhuri disqet e ngurta mbyllen hermetikisht dhe montohen ne brendesi te njesise qendrore.
Keto cilesi kane lejuar teknologhine te prodhoje disqe te ngurta me kapacitete me te medha se disketat qe jane te ``hapura `` dhe te ``levizshme``.

*Disqet optike*  (CD) : jane te ngjashme me disketat , por shkrimi edhe leximi ne to behet me rreze lazer (si edhe ne cs muzikore)

*Pershkrimi* : 

Disketat kane kapacitet mbajtates te informacionit te vogel qe arrin ne 1400 000 shkronja (1.1 MB).Disqet e ngurta kane kapacitete qe arrjne deri ne disa miliarda shkronja (disa giga byte GB ) jane shume me te shpejta dhe me te qendrueshme .Keto cilesi e bejne diskun e ngurte ``berthamen`` e kujteses se jashtme te nje kompjuteri.

 Nje CD mund te mbaje deri ne 650 000 000 shkronja (650 MB) dhe shpejtesia me  cilen ai mund te punojne eshte shume me e vogel nga shpejtesia e disqeve te ngurta.
Por , shkrimi optik ne nje Cd eshte shume me i qendrueshem  se shkrimi i magnetik prandaj sot CD perdoren gjithnje e me shume , duke zevendesuar disktetat e vogla te brishta.



                                         =o=FUND=o=


Pergatiti : Rejdi

----------

